# ZomB Warning



## tranzlusent (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds great, think I will have this playing in the front yard with an old busted tube tv.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

tranzlusent

yeah, please feel free to use it, glad you like it

was playing around editing some videos, thinking about putting something together for projection with zombies ... anyways avidemux was having some issues with the sound after cutting out some scenes and i thought that i like the "stuttering" that resulted purely by accident ... i wish i had enough talent to put something together like this audio clip

i wasn't sure how i should upload or get it out there for people to have a listen ... i figured that youtube was probably the most accessible so that it could be played in the forum

amk


----------



## Weathernut (Sep 4, 2010)

do you have this as just a downloadable audio file?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

any suggestions on where i could/should upload it to?

amk


----------



## Weathernut (Sep 4, 2010)

sure. Lots of places you could host it. http://ge.tt/ is a place you could share it and control it. You could just give the link out to who wants it, or upload the file there and just share the link here if you don't mind.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

mp3 and flac versions are available here http://ge.tt/9NBMryJ?c

flac is in the process of being uploaded, mp3 is ready

enjoy

amk


----------



## Weathernut (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

flac just finished being uploaded

http://ge.tt/9NBMryJ

amk


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

oh cool, that's really good.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

thx kev, wish i could take credit but it was really an accident

i was editing a movie, cutting out scenes, and when i played it back the audio was all messed up ... but i thought it sounded pretty good so here it is ... for everyone's use

actually surprised how good it turned out

amk


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I wish my accidents turned out that well. Great piece.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

ThAnswr said:


> I wish my accidents turned out that well. Great piece.


thx thanswr,

glad you like it

looks like a few others do as well

not going to break any records, but looks like it's been downloaded 22 times & counting 

most are going for the mp3 and about 25% are going for the flac ... maybe some are getting both 

amk


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds great!! 
what did you use for the sub-soundtrack (the atmosphere)?
That really ties it all together nicely!


----------



## thunderchild (Jun 18, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea, i might consider this one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

xfireboyx,

after i edited out the scenes i wanted deleted from the movie i was playing with, what you hear is what was saved

i did some enhancing in audacity, but i didn't do anything else, everything you hear is what was there after my editing of the movie

thus, i don't deserve any credit except for pure blind luck, and posting it here for y'all to use

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

just played this through my laptop speakers ... man does it ever sound like crap!

if this is of any interest, download it & play on something better than crappy speakers 

if you don't like it, no big loss, but this deserves a listen through a decent sound system

/rant

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

have uploaded a little clip from day of the dead

http://ge.tt/9NBMryJ?c

amk


----------



## Von Tobel (Jul 1, 2012)

Really awesome dude. May not use it this year, but I am going to tuck it away for later.


----------

